# My Uncle Keeps Putting Blanket/Newspapers Around Rabbits Cage help?



## dan50 (Jan 12, 2013)

Outside is around 50 degrees Fahrenheit but the rabbit is inside the living room plus windows are closed but keeps putting newspaper around the cage like a cave. We had her since 3 yrs he never covered with her with nothing but started doing this winter. The rabbit doesn't have hays or bedding but she does have puppy pads and magazine inside the cage but keeps putting newspaper around the cage and it look like a hutch now. He thinks she's cold since in the morning rabbit fur is cold and likes laying on the carpet. What should I do?? I told him its not necessary and used to cool temperature but he won't listen and he thinks he's always right. I'm extremely stressed out,if you were me what would you do since he's not listening?? He doesn't care every word I say.

I live in los angeles,California in the U.S.And he just started to do this EVERY night


he uses newspaper/blanket every night. the rabbit is not a baby, its an adult and its overweight and large type. does anybody know of a rabbit who has a housing like this?? The only part that's not covered is the entrance part where the pet goes in and out of the cage. Looks like a cave now..anyone know somebody who does this or have a rabbit house like a cave like what hes doing?


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Why doesn't the rabbit have hay? Hay should be the main part of a rabbit's diet.
I wouldn't imagine it's doing the rabbit good not to have much natural light.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

If he really isn't listening then I would call animal control, it wouldn't matter to me that he is a family member.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

The biggest worry is that the rabbit is not being fed the way it should - rabbits need daily hay, and loads of it. That should be the main part of their diet. They need a big rabbit size ball of fresh a day, at the very least.

As well as that, they should some high quality rabbit pellets. And water of course.

Hay should be the biggest part of their diet -and of course it keeps them warm too.

Rabbits are OK with the cold, as long as it is not drafty, and the water is not frozen.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

80% of a rabbit's diet should be hay. 
How 'big' is this cage he's being confined to? Rabbits should never be kept in a space less than 36 square foot. 
Rabbits are sociable creatures and shouldn't live alone.

Rabbit are fine with the cold, as long the above criteria is met.


----------



## dan50 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry, we do have hays and feed her hays but my uncle won't listen to me about the cold thing he thinks she's cold since when he pets her in the morning, she has cold fur. I explained she's not cold and rabbits are fine with this temperature. What should I do?? I'm mad and stressed out, she does have space for her to breathe though. He keep putting thick newspapers around it what should I do?? If u were me what would u do? He got mad at me, he said he still wants to do it to make it warm and comfortable


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

50 Fahrenheit is 10 degrees Centrigrade, which certainly isn't cold for a bun. They often do better in cooler temperatures than hot. However, cocooning the cage on three sides/top won't actually do any harm either - as long as bun can see out and there is good airflow at the front. We sometimes drape a fleecy blanket over a dog crate, if bun is poorly/recovering from op, or if bun is a jumper and might jump on the cage and get a leg caught in the bars.

What size is the cage that your uncle is covering? Over here, we now realise that rabbits need far more space than was realised years ago. 

If an indoor bunny has a cage as a base, it also needs a large enclosure to exercise in - unless it has free range in the room.

You are obviously concerned about what is happening. Out of interest, how old is your uncle, and is he in good health? Something will have triggered what he is doing, if he hasn't done this before. Is your uncle prone to depression or anxiety? Is he elderly?

I would be looking for the REAL reason why your uncle has changed how he is looking after the bun. It could simply be that he is economising with the heating, and is a bit worried that the bun will get cold, and is trying his best to prevent this.


----------



## dan50 (Jan 12, 2013)

Summersky said:


> 50 Fahrenheit is 10 degrees Centrigrade, which certainly isn't cold for a bun. They often do better in cooler temperatures than hot. However, cocooning the cage on three sides/top won't actually do any harm either - as long as bun can see out and there is good airflow at the front. We sometimes drape a fleecy blanket over a dog crate, if bun is poorly/recovering from op, or if bun is a jumper and might jump on the cage and get a leg caught in the bars.
> 
> What size is the cage that your uncle is covering? Over here, we now realise that rabbits need far more space than was realised years ago.
> 
> ...


My uncle is in his 60s. Cage isn't small it's wide but she goes out and have exercise in the living room during the day and evening before she goes inside her cage. My uncle keeps ignoring me even I explain. Do u think thick newspaper isn't too warm?


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

If it were me, as long as the newspaper/blankets are only on 3 sides say and there is still plenty of ventilation into the cage, I would leave it. All you have to do is make sure there isn't going to be any massive temperature changes, but I'm guessing if your bun is indoors it will be ok it it stays indoors.

Have you asked your uncle why he keeps doing this?


----------



## dan50 (Jan 12, 2013)

butter_cup said:


> If it were me, as long as the newspaper/blankets are only on 3 sides say and there is still plenty of ventilation into the cage, I would leave it. All you have to do is make sure there isn't going to be any massive temperature changes, but I'm guessing if your bun is indoors it will be ok it it stays indoors.
> 
> Have you asked your uncle why he keeps doing this?


He thinks she's cold because when he pets her, she has cold fur. He's doing this to make rabbit warmer and comfortable . I'm very mad and stressed out since he's doing this every night


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

dan50 said:


> He thinks she's cold because when he pets her, she has cold fur. He's doing this to make rabbit warmer and comfortable . I'm very mad and stressed out since he's doing this every night


Ok, what about it is stressing you out so much, if you don't mind me asking? Sometimes it's easier to try and keep the peace (as long as their is no harm or discomfort to the bun of course)


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont know if im reading this right or not but why are you so angry about this?

Sounds to me that he is trying to insulate the rabbits home overnight, whats the problem with that?!

As long as there is airflow coming through the front I don't see the issue???


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

kate_7590 said:


> I dont know if im reading this right or not but why are you so angry about this?
> 
> Sounds to me that he is trying to insulate the rabbits home overnight, whats the problem with that?!
> 
> As long as there is airflow coming through the front I don't see the issue???


Tbh I don't really see an issue anymore either, I was to begin with because of this:



> The rabbit doesn't have hays or bedding


But apparently this isn't true now


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

If its the fact it's newspaper that's annoying you, why don't you/your uncle get one of those cage covers? It would be much easier and tidier than newspaper for you, but the rabbit would still be protected from cold so your uncle should be happy.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I am thinking that there is more to this than is on here.

As long as the front is not covered too, there will be good airflow, the bunny will be fine, so try and relax.

Like you say, the cage will resemble a hutch, once "insulated" with newspaper. That's OK. Many a housebun has a hutch as a base over here. And lots of us use newspaper on the bottom of hutches/litter trays. It doesn't harm them.

Just make sure that the bunny has lots of hay in the cage AT ALL TIMES to eat and to snuggle in. Then all will be fine.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Am I the only one who's really confused


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> Am I the only one who's really confused


Nope! I am considering that the OP lives somewhere cool and damp but will answer as if that is not the case anyway!

OP:
It does seem that you are over-reacting a little about something that really isn't that big a deal. The rabbit will be fine and proberly happy to have a quiet little place to snuggle up in and your uncle obviously care for it to be worried about the cold. As long as she is actually getting hay and has enough space, she is fine.


----------



## dan50 (Jan 12, 2013)

Because I never heard or don't know anyone who covers the entire rabbit cage except the entrance door part and its only 55-60 degrees or so but he's doing this so just worried if he's the only person who covers indoor when not that cold or if there are any other people who does this too or anyone have a house like a cave that covers


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

dan50 said:


> Because I never heard or don't know anyone who covers the entire rabbit cage except the entrance door part and its only 55-60 degrees or so but he's doing this so just worried if he's the only person who covers indoor when not that cold or if there are any other people who does this too or anyone have a house like a cave that covers


As long as she's not overheating, and is able to breathe, I can't see an issue, really. An indoor cage can be covered, it's no problem; certainly not something to be stressed about


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

When I get a new shed for the rabbits I am planning on making a sleeping box with just a couple of entrances to give them somewhere warm and dark and cosy - like a rabbits burrow, there will be plenty of people who cover their rabbits cages with blankets...which is the same really.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep, we drape fleecy blankets over top, back and sides. Perhaps you could suggest this to your uncle.

Buns love having a darker, cosier hidey holes. 

Glad you came on here to ask, but hopefully you feel reassured about our comments.


----------



## dan50 (Jan 12, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Yep, we drape fleecy blankets over top, back and sides. Perhaps you could suggest this to your uncle.
> 
> Buns love having a darker, cosier hidey holes.
> 
> Glad you came on here to ask, but hopefully you feel reassured about our comments.


My uncle does this the exact same way like a burrow and does this in the 50s F outside, my rabbit isnt outside, she lives inside.. Do you also still do this around that temperature as well and are they indoor? The reason why I'm asking is I feel I'm the only person that has this happening above 50s F since its indoor pet. Does anyone does it around/above that temperature?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

dan50 said:


> My uncle does this the exact same way like a burrow and does this in the 50s F outside, my rabbit isnt outside, she lives inside.. Do you also still do this around that temperature as well and are they indoor? The reason why I'm asking is I feel I'm the only person that has this happening above 50s F since its indoor pet. Does anyone does it around/above that temperature?


Is she kept solely in the cage, or does she have access to the house? If she has the option, and still likes to be in the cage, I don't see the issue. Like I said, if she's not overheating (which it doesn't sound like she is), I really fail to see the problem, in all honesty 

My rabbits have this in their shed (so granted, it's not their main setup), which they have access to in all weathers/ temperatures. Same kind of thing, really-


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

"Cocooning" the cage can make a rabbit feel more secure - they often like hidey holes and darker places.

I am assuming the rabbit does not appear distressed?

I would only be worried if it were very hot, and the covers were raising the temperature and stopping air circulating.

However, in tihs country, we now know that rabbits need a large area, in or out, to exercise in 24/7, rather than be kept in a small cage, with occasional "out" time.

Do read the sticky on accommodation, and visit the RWAF website.

That's what I would be concerned about -that the cage is big enough.


----------

